# New Guns



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

I just bought my wife and myself our first guns. I got the S&W MP and she got the S&W SIGMA both in 9mm. I'm just wondering about gun safety in the home. I would like to get a safe, or a through the wall one. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Also would like to get different views on shooting ranges ie: atwells in painesville, sherwins in eastlake etc. Thanks


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The Smith M&P is a decent gun, the Sigma well, if you were wanting one like that I think i would have gone with a Glock. Sigma i noticed has a real bad trigger pull.

Stack-On Strong Box Super Sized #PS-520 take a look at one of these for a safe.

Dont know much about those ranges. This time of year and indoor would be better. Look for one that has runners for the targets. YOu can set the targets to different distances. They usually run about 15bucks a halfhour.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads on becomming handgun owners. learn safe gun handling first. sentury is a fair priced fire safe to look at. there are several out there, i would suggest going with a fire safe larger than you think you need. this way you can keep other valuables in it too. if you are going to be using these weapons for home defense, why would you want them locked in a safe? i suggest taking a CCW class. learn the weapons, get comfortable with shooting and having a loaded weapon around. a firearm for protection is no good locked up in a safe when some skumbag kicks in the door and your trying to remember the combo to your safe.

i like glocks too. no safetys to mess with


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new pistols  I am sure you already read the basic rules of safety many times but make sure you follow them and get out to shoot as often as you can. My girl has been shooting for many years and now she is better than most cops in my gun club! Women are good shots by nature more often than not.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I have this safe http://winchestersafes.com/ and love it. I got it at sam's club. no matter what safe you buy make sure it is fire rated.


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

i went to atwells saturday. the gun feels great, i had alot of fun. now i need to buy 1000 rounds to work on my aim. just what i needed another expensive hobby. btw thats a nice lookin safe at sams club. i might have to wait a bit, luckilt my little fingers insn't mobile yet.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

My wife bought one of the small safes for me a couple years ago for christmas. It bolts to the floor, and is one of them with the finger pad unlock. 4 quick finger motions and the door pops open. 

I am able to keep my .40 Glock loaded right next to the bed and still inaccessible to the kids. Really like it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dad bought one of these for each of us as we were starting to have kids. I have one with the only pistol in the house, ready to go. All other guns are in a regular gun safe, ammo in another.

http://www.gunvault.com/


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heres a few safes ...http://search.harborfreight.com/cpi...ttributeValue=&attributeName=&requestedPage=2


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

What did you think of Atwells? My brother-in-law is a cop and hates Atwells. So I was just wondering someone elses opinion.


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

atwells range seems a little run down, but the store has a nice selection of new and used guns in stock


----------

